

PubSubHubbub Subscribing for CouchDB - julien
http://github.com/maxogden/couchpubtato

======
kenkeiter
Good usage example: <http://pdxapi.com/pdx911/feed>

~~~
maxogden
heres that ActivityStream visualized using bubbRubb
(github.com/maxogden/bubbrubb)

<http://pdxapi.com/911feedexample>

------
papaf
An excellent example of a clear but entertaining README.

